# My current projet: Space 1999 Hawk



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,


I'm currently slowly building the Hawk. I will add a cockpit, landing gears and probably an elevator for the crew to access the Hawk. Here's where I'm at right now.


https://photos.app.goo.gl/UDKnULUrT1ARnwSy6 



Stay tuned....


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Which kit is this? Do the metal bits come with it?


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi,


It's the new MPC kit that came out last year. As for the cockpit PE parts, you have to buy them from Paragrafix. They aren't included in the kit.


I started working on the landing gears compartments.... I will add detailing later on...... more to come....


https://photos.app.goo.gl/vABDR1aFrSiszj2C9


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,


A small update on my project. I've finally found some parts for the landing gears. I can now start building them.....


So one picture worth for several days of testing......



https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPpXWRe8yTK_WHeKuPSur2n26T1RwMdXnKj5dyV


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,


I've done some stuff on the landing gears. I will add more details to them later on. I'm now ready to start working on the cockpit parts and will start painting the Hawk.... finally...


https://photos.app.goo.gl/hz1BnpSESPuQJbG37


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Great job so far on this build. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I am looking forward to seeing how this all comes together, especially the landing gear.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys... thanks your comments...


I've finally decided to drop the idea of installing an elevator to the Hawk. It would make no sense, the fuselage is way to small. An astronaut would have to move inside on his knees....


I've primed all the cockpit parts and main Hawk parts. I've just added some putty that will need to be sanded and reprimed..... I will start painting the cockpit parts pretty soon.....


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

f1steph said:


> I've finally decided to drop the idea of installing an elevator to the Hawk.....


It could be the normal tube with an adapter, but where would it even attach? The crew would have to get in 'inside the hanger', or do a walk in full space suits.
Maybe that's why it's a prototype.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Since we never see any sort of door that a docking tube would connect to (like on the Eagle passenger pod), I always figure there was a hatch door on the bottom in the main body where a ladder would drop down and the pilots would climb up and into a small airlock where they would walk forward into the command module/cockpit. That's where you placed the forward landing gear. I don't know what kind of head room would be inside though in the main body so I don't know if that would work or not.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

You could combine the entry with the landing gear bay, like the Su-34 does:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Excellent job on this! This particular Space:1999 vehicle never really grew on me that much, but I can appreciate fine work when I see it! Love the detail, keep at it!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,




Well after doing some testing, this Hawk isn't a 1/72 or maybe the Eagle isn't 1/72, I JUST DON'T KNOW...... I tooked several pictures, one with a figurine from the Moonbase Alpha kit, figurines that are used for the Main Mission season 1 diorama. This figurine fits perfectly for the 1/72 Eagle. But if I take the same figurine and put it in the Hawk, it's so tiny....... I even took a picture with a 1/72 Apollo astronaut and put it right beside the Eagle. The pecfect size pilot for the cockpit would be 1/48, I also tooked a picture of the pilot in the PE seat..... my head is starting to spin..... Back to my built, I've painted the instrument panels, both seats. I've also painted the cockpit interior and seat belts. Here's the link for all those pictures. 



https://photos.app.goo.gl/UDKnULUrT1ARnwSy6


In the comic ''Space 1999 Aftershock'' (BTW, it's a fun story to read, they show what happed on Earth after the Moon left the Earth orbit), we can see the Hawks suspended, not on landing gears.....


https://photos.app.goo.gl/4xJo4edpohF3J5Jb9


https://photos.app.goo.gl/3egg2jwPXb4eTE5R9


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The Eagle definitely isn't 1/72. I rate that kit at 1/96 scale. Which fits nicely between others' determinations of somewhere between 1/87 to 1/100.


Round 2 claimed a while back that they were planning a release of a "true" 1/72 scale Eagle that would be about 14 inches in size.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I don't know the size of the Moonbase Alpha Main Mission dio that can be built with the Moonbase Alpha, the figurines that goes in this dio are the perfect size for the Eagle. May this dio is somewhere between 1/87 and 1/100 like you mention..... It's too bad we can't get those figurines anywhere else.... maybe I'll try to clone a couple in resin...... but they are so small, it's gonna be pretty hard.....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

whiskeyrat said:


> Excellent job on this! This particular Space:1999 vehicle never really grew on me that much, but I can appreciate fine work when I see it! Love the detail, keep at it!



Thanks...... I'm not a super fan of the design but since it's a rare Space 1999 ship, I wanted to built it. There's a lot more rare ships in this series (Super Swift, Ultra Probe, Tanks) that would be nice to have.... without having to spent and arm and a leg.... maybe one day, Round2 will produce more Spacee 1999 ... let's cross our fingers.....


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the landing gear setup you came up with for the Hawk!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thank Richard. I will add more details to the landing gears later one...


The PE parts from Paragrafix aren't for an open cockpit like the one I'M building. The cokcpit looks so empty.... 





So, back to square one for the cockpit.


I'll scratchbuilt the entire cockpit, except for the seats. I modified the interior by adding a floor, added some putty to level the sides, paintend the first parts for the intruments panels, glued in place what will be the forward section of teh cockpit, right in front of the pilots. I'm refering to the Eagle cockpit's, it will look a lot like it. 



https://photos.app.goo.gl/UDKnULUrT1ARnwSy6


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,


I've started the modifications of the floor and seats. More to come...


https://photos.app.goo.gl/UDKnULUrT1ARnwSy6


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

f1steph said:


> Thanks...... I'm not a super fan of the design but since it's a rare Space 1999 ship, I wanted to built it. There's a lot more rare ships in this series (Super Swift, Ultra Probe, Tanks)...


For quicky designs created and built in a week or so they have certainly stood the test of time. Martin Bower was on a roll.

Found a documentary;


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh yeah, Martin Bower is a fantastic miniature expert. Too bad SOS can't seem to produce a Space 1999 reboot. I guess that Carlton aren't joking with the rights.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,


Here's a small update.


I've finally decided to add an elevator under the Hawk.


I've built the cockpit backwall and started assembling the cockpit panels. The front one is almost done, with 3 monitors.


https://photos.app.goo.gl/UDKnULUrT1ARnwSy6 



More to come....


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is truly some amazing work!

(It makes me sad in an odd way- I would love to build up my Hawk like that but I will never have that much time to do it right like you did)


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> That is truly some amazing work!
> 
> (It makes me sad in an odd way- I would love to build up my Hawk like that but I will never have that much time to do it right like you did)



Gee thanks Richard. 



All I've been doing lately is filling the gap behind the front windows. Now I'm at the sanding step. More to come...


https://photos.app.goo.gl/UDKnULUrT1ARnwSy6


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

I saw a Hawk at a hobby store, I thought it will still be here in a couple of weeks, oops it was long gone. I wonder if those hawks indicate a new space 1999 series or just reminiscing of a cool sci-fi series long gone. I never saw a hawk on space 1999, I wonder what episode it was on? I know Eagles and the Deep space probe were the main focus of the show. Note when you see something buy it quickly or it will be long gone...


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

The Hawk was only seen in the episode ''War Games'', for not even 30 seconds....... 3 Hawks attacked the Moonbase Alpha, one got destroyed and then we never saw them again in the series. If was said that the Hawk was used in the Earth's defense. So the question is: Why did it attack Moonbase Alpha? Another weird thing in Space 1999.....


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I was going to explain it but, this is better:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_Games_(Space:_1999)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0706357/

Everyone loves the Hawks, they were a great design. The bummer was that they only appeared in 1 episode. My fan remake from the 90's, Alpha had a fleet of Hawks.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I am very impressed! Love the work and effort that you have put into this build so far. Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:

Fluke :grin2:


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks guys. 



Last month, I purchased the series in Bluray, season 1 and 2. A real big difference to see the series in high resolution. So I've started to watch it again. Finally saw the episode ''War Games'' and remembered the story and why we saw Hawk's but nothing about their use on Earth. ..... Next episode to watch: Space Brain .


This week, I painted the cockpit interior, next I will apply a layer of dullcoat. I'll be ready to install all the interior parts inside the cockpit. 



https://photos.app.goo.gl/UDKnULUrT1ARnwSy6


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Dude, 1999 ended too soon, production costs were too high. That awesome 70's series was way ahead of its time. This is the first time I saw the hawks too, I thought they were alien craft like in the Voyager scene, but those are completely different craft. Thanks for the episode heads, I got it saved!:grin2::nerd:


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hobby Dude said:


> Dude, 1999 ended too soon, production costs were too high. That awesome 70's series was way ahead of its time. This is the first time I saw the hawks too, I thought they were alien craft like in the Voyager scene, but those are completely different craft. Thanks for the episode heads, I got it saved!:grin2::nerd:



Yes indeed, S:1999 was way ahead in lots of areas. But the big cigars at ITC NY had a different view of what the US sci-fi fans wanted to see, Fred Freiberger '' The Showkiller''came onboard and, well, the same thing happened for Star Trek Season 3, finito. The cast had a hard time with Freiberger, especially Landau.... If you wanna read an interresting ebook about S:1999, read this.


Also, free ebooks are available here . I did read the DS9-S:1999 crossover ''A new moon over Bajor'' and I'm currently reading ''What lies beneath'' , that so far I really like. Commissioner Simmonds was hiding all kinds of secrets....... 


Back to my Hawk, I sprayed a light mat varnish coat on all the cockpit parts and cockpit interior. I also sprayed some smoke paint on the windows...... don't know how this will look tho....... my Tamiya smoke bottle is darn old...... remember the BIG bottles...... we have to go back two decades ago....


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Cool, F1steph, I will check it out, I did notice the second season of 1999 seemed much different? The first season was unusual, fun, zany, and awesome, the second seemed dull, less high tech, in some instances boring. So the Friedburger gent, changed a good thing? That's like throwing cheapo aftermarket spoilers, hydrolics, a boom stero system in a Dusenburg, lol. No good. Lol! Tamiya paints are awesome, I still use Testor's products, but im getting into Tamiya paints, and digging the results. I noticed these alien ships remind me of the Hawks, just a little...


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

I saw the film, it was awesome, The moon base folks wanted to move to the planet, the aliens used an image in their minds to scare them off, which is confusing with the Hawk being the chosen craft? Isn't the Hawk an earth defense craft? I guess if it was a Kahn scenario where he steals a federation starship to even up with Kirk scenario, then it would make sense. Still I think a giant space monster hovering above Moonbase Alpha would send em on their way, LOL, Your Hawk is looking good sir!:grin2:


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes the Hawk was an Earth defense ship but no details were ever mentionned in the serie. 



Your monster was seen in the episode ''Dragon's domain''.... That episode scrared me like hell back then..... But it's one of the best episode.....


Okay, here's an update.


I'm done building the space ejection seats with a huge oxygen tank, RCS (Reaction Control System) and a radio. You'll need all those if your EVER eject in space..... I've installed several control panels, front windows (still need some finishing touch ups and sanding near them). I also installed the power connector under the fuselage for the LED's.... yes I will install several of them, in the cockpit, one for the elevator. I will have to decide if I will install some more like the navigation lights ..... I'll see later on...


See ya...



https://photos.app.goo.gl/UDKnULUrT1ARnwSy6


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Steph!

Doin' a mighty fine job!

Rob.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Eagle-1 said:


> Hey Steph!
> 
> Doin' a mighty fine job!
> 
> Rob.


No way..... man it's been an eternity that we've talk....... Are you still building S:1999 stuff? 

I'm currently stuck with the LED's...... I've installed two nano LED's inside the cockpit but I'm having problems when I install a 3rd standard white LED for the elevator.... it doesn't light up.... maybe it's because it's an HD LED. I ordered 100 nano white LED's, should get them in 2 weeks.... I can't close the darn cockpit because of that..... I'll try with a 3rd nano LED and see if it works..... I don't understand why, even with a 100ohm resistor to limit the current at 30mA..... I'll find the problem, you can count on me....

Send me a PM with your email... I'd like to catch up....


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, it has been awhile hasn't it my friend. Glad we're both still alive too, could be worse!

:wink2:

If I do anything, as you know, it's Space:1999. I'm glad to see YOU'RE still a fan and it appears your confidence has grown. Judging by what you're attempting, quite a bit!

The LED's you're waiting on should correct your problem. You've got what sounds like a compatibility problem.

I'll send you a PM with the details you asked for.

Rob.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,


Time flies.......


Here's a small update. I fixed my LED problem by simply using another kind of LED's. I'm finally done with the cockpit, glued the fuselage together. It's putty time.......


https://photos.app.goo.gl/UDKnULUrT1ARnwSy6 



See ya...


Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,
Time for a major update.
I'm almost done, I'm now at installing the landing gears. The next big step after that, the decals.... 
See ya later...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I had forgotten about your build of this, Thanks for the update!

Looks great! The cockpit is a work of art.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

The Hawk has legs.... installed some hydrolic pipes, doors for the rear landing gears bays. Need to built the front landing gear bay and higes for the rear and front doors. More to come soon.... I'm on a roll !!!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,
The landing gears doors are done. I'm ready to spray a gloss varnish, then I'll attack the 800 decals...

New photo by Steph Models

New photo by Steph Models

See ya later...


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Decals are all installed..... gee, that was painfull..... I've decided to replace the fake solar panels decals with a resize picture of a real solar panel. I placed them just for a quick picture, they aren't glued. I'll do that when everything is finish. I was about to spray a coat of mat varnish on the ship but I realized that I forgot to paint the white details near the side engines. I did that with a brush... ouach, I did a terrible job. So got to sand them, mask and paint them this time with my airbrush...... More to come...


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Last night, I've built and installed the crew elevator. Tonight, I'll install the cockpit hatchs. I'd really like to start building the GPU, probably tomorrow.... Stay tuned....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

I'm done with my Hawk. Now I'm building a small GPU for it.....

Space 1999 Hawk 1/72


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

This project is finally over. Thanks for watching... Next one: Moebius 1966 Batman figure.....

Space 1999 Hawk 1/72


----------

